Ask HN: Best API gateways with user access and monetization? - melenaboija
======
ba1uev
Probably it will fit your request
[https://stackshare.io/rapidapi/alternatives](https://stackshare.io/rapidapi/alternatives)

------
melenaboija
I finally went with Amazon Gateway API. It is free to start with and it has
everything I needed.

------
nikajon_es
I built xa4b.com as a user access and payment API gateway. Let me know if that
interests you.

